# which lens to keep



## Dittoman1 (Apr 20, 2013)

I m new to this, ok I have 24-105 f/4L IS and 24-70 f.2.8L, which one should I sell, I only could keep one lens and want to keep the best
Thanks for help

Forgot to add I have 1D Mark lll and 5D Mark iii, I like to do Landscaping Buildings and Portraits


----------



## rpt (Apr 20, 2013)

Dittoman1 said:


> I m new to this, ok I have 24-105 f/4L IS and 24-70 f.2.8L, which one should I sell, I only could keep one lens and want to keep the best
> Thanks for help


You need to state what kind of photography you do particularly what kind of light you shoot in. What camera you use.

However, you seem to be a beginner so I'd say either one is fine. Is the 24-70 the latest lens? If it is the 24-70L f2.8 II , I would keep it.


----------



## Eli (Apr 20, 2013)

Sell the one you use least?


----------



## mrsfotografie (Apr 20, 2013)

Dittoman1 said:


> I m new to this, ok I have 24-105 f/4L IS and 24-70 f.2.8L, which one should I sell, I only could keep one lens and want to keep the best
> Thanks for help



APS-C or full frame? 

On full frame the 24-105 is a nice general purpose lens, also great for travel. I would sell the 24-70 and get a 40 or 50 mm (low light use) and a longer lens ie 70-*00.


----------



## Zv (Apr 21, 2013)

Sell the 24-70 assuming it's the first version the 24-105 is more useful for landscapes as it has IS, and the longer end works well for portraits. Use the money to buy a couple of fast primes like a 50 1.4 and 85 1.8 maybe the sigma 35 1.4 just so you have low light / shallow dof ability too. 

Actually ideally I would have this - Sigma 35 for low light, Canon 135L for portraits and 24-105L for general use. Tripod and flash is all that is really missing.


----------



## Click (Apr 21, 2013)

^^^ What's that? 



ETA

OK It's spam. ;D Thanks to Google translate.


----------



## ksagomonyants (Apr 21, 2013)

Sell both and get a new 24-70 f2.8 ii


----------



## Quasimodo (Apr 21, 2013)

You have a APS-H and a full frame... I would say that with the improvement on your 5d III the loss of a stop will not affect you too much. Keep the 24-105 and get a couple of primes like suggested.


----------



## dswatson83 (Apr 22, 2013)

Sell them both for the Tamron 24-70 f/2.8 VC. 1 lens gives you the best of both worlds and the Tamron is sharper than both of those lenses (assuming you are talking about the 1st generation of the Canon 24-70 f/2.8L because the V2 is sharper). The Tamron is a very good overall lens and you get the constant f/2.8 plus stabilization. The Tamron even beats the new Canon 24-70 f/4L IS. 

Canon 24-70 f/4L IS vs Tamron 24-70 f/2.8 VC - FIGHT!


----------



## Random Orbits (Apr 22, 2013)

dswatson83 said:


> Sell them both for the Tamron 24-70 f/2.8 VC. 1 lens gives you the best of both worlds and the Tamron is sharper than both of those lenses (assuming you are talking about the 1st generation of the Canon 24-70 f/2.8L because the V2 is sharper). The Tamron is a very good overall lens and you get the constant f/2.8 plus stabilization. The Tamron even beats the new Canon 24-70 f/4L IS.



How does the Tamron fare for sports? TDP has indicated that it does not do well in AI servo...


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Apr 23, 2013)

Dittoman1 said:


> I m new to this, ok I have 24-105 f/4L IS and 24-70 f.2.8L, which one should I sell, I only could keep one lens and want to keep the best
> Thanks for help
> 
> Forgot to add I have 1D Mark lll and 5D Mark iii, I like to do Landscaping Buildings and Portraits


Since you "like to do Landscaping Buildings and Portraits", keep the f/2.8 and sell the 24-105 f/4 ... but if you sell both of those lenses you can buy the new 24-70 f/2.8 L II, which is a far superior lens than either of your lenses.


----------



## charlesa (Apr 23, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Dittoman1 said:
> 
> 
> > I m new to this, ok I have 24-105 f/4L IS and 24-70 f.2.8L, which one should I sell, I only could keep one lens and want to keep the best
> ...



Agreed!


----------



## RC (Apr 23, 2013)

ksagomonyants said:


> Sell both and get a new 24-70 f2.8 ii


It's what I'd do and if your going to buy online in US, do it before this Internet wide sales tax kicks in which looks like is going to happen soon.


----------



## beckstoy (Apr 23, 2013)

I was on the fence about which one to keep until I saw that you said you also do portraits. If that's the case, the 24mm on either lens is equal for wide views for your property and landscape photography, but only one lens has the f2.8 which is magic for portraits.

As much as I love the 24-105, I'd have to say that if you can only have 1, I'd keep the 24-70 f2.8. Then, start saving up for other great lenses like the 70-200 f2.8 IS II USM, the 50mm f1.4 or 1.2, the 85mm prime, maybe a UWA...

That 24-70 (as well as the 70-200) on the 5DM3 are magical. The 20-105 is solid with more reach, just less portrait quality.


----------



## rpt (Apr 23, 2013)

RC said:


> ksagomonyants said:
> 
> 
> > Sell both and get a new 24-70 f2.8 ii
> ...


I was sad when I saw that. But think about it - "real" sellers will prevail and the duds who fleece the people on the internet will - well , let us say (hopefully) expire. They say, there is no free lunch (or breakfast, brunch, dinner or happy hour - you get my drift?).

So action item. Buy soon! Or you will pay more.


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Apr 23, 2013)

Use them both, then you know which one is ready to go and which one stays.
Simple.
If you want something else, rent and try.
Good luck and dont forget to have fun (making pictures!!)


----------



## jdramirez (Apr 25, 2013)

No offense, but this is a stupid question. If you have both in your possession, you should know which you prefer. The 24-70 is sharper and heavier and some people prefer the weight, balance, reach, and IS of the 24-105. 

People who care about image quality and bokeh will always lean to the 24-70, and those who enjoy the versitility of the 24-105 will lean that way. 

If I have both in my hand, I would consider resale values... the 24-70 will not dip... but the 24-105 is flooded in the market right now and some prices go for as low as 650-700. So figure out your style of shooting and which is best in the long run in regards to residual value... which of course is the 24-70.


----------



## scottkinfw (Apr 25, 2013)

There you have it. Personally, you have two cameras. I think you should have two lenses at least. Personally, when I go out, I take two cameras and at least two lenses, and am ready for most things, without having to change lenses in the field. Plus, if something happens, I have a backup camera. I am nothing more than a rank amateur photographer too. Just my 2 cents.

All here gave great advice- up to you to decide what you value most and go for it.


----------

